# Trek Cronus CX Pro, buy now or wait



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

i can't decide if i should buy now or wait. i'm definitely going to buy Trek, i already own a Madone and love it.

reasons i want it now:
-can get a super sweet deal
-want to ride 

reasons to wait:
-maybe get a better deal for year end models
-disc brakes

what would you do?


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

My wife has a Cronus wsd and loves it.

Just buy it now. Why?
- cuz you can get a super sweet deal
- assuming what you want is still in stock

If you wait:
- may not get a better deal
- current model you want will not be in stock thus costing more for the new model
- imo disc brakes for a road bike isn't necessary and will cost more


----------

